# New Master Forge Electric Dome Smoker...where do the wood chunks/chips go?



## judymcc (May 29, 2011)

Hello...I'm a newbie, just got this smoker and cannot figure out how/where to locate the wood chips/chunks.  No information whatsoever in the directions!   This is my first baby steps in smoking....I'm the chief cook/griller for my family and I am looking forward to learning the ins/outs of smoking.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## nwdave (May 29, 2011)

PM Magnum3672 on this site.  They have one.  I googled your smoker and no info.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## michael ark (May 29, 2011)

Post some pictures and we will have you smokeing in no time.Were is the heat and whats above it.


----------



## kevbuc (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the same smoker and used it for the first time this weekend. Soak 2 handfull of chips for an half hour in water.. Wrap in 2 seperate packet of aluminum foil, poke holes in the top and put them right on top of the lava rocks. My chicken turned out great for the fourth.


----------



## soozee (Aug 13, 2011)

I soaked chips for several hours and then just put them right on top of the lava rock and element.  Got good smoke, for sure.  If I wrap it in foil I guess it will last longer?  Is that the purpose of the foil?

Also, KevBuc, do you completely cook the chicken in the smoker or move it to the oven at some point? 

Thanks!  I'm new to this and the book that came with the smoker pretty much sucks.

s


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## ken dallman (Jul 5, 2012)

Yours is the best reply. He is right, the instructions omit placement of the wood chips and your advice about soaking them first. Master Forge also makes a stainless steel wood chip smoker box which can be used instead of the foil; Use of either of these would likely aid in clean up for next use.


----------



## judymcc (Jul 5, 2012)

I figured out how to get good smoke w/my smoker.  I bought a small grate and sat it on top of the lava rocks/element then put the soaked wood chunks on that.  I also eliminated the huge water pan and just add a small aluminum pan of water on my cooking grate, or eliminate it all together when smoking small cuts of meat.  Now my dilemma is that my cord seems to be malfunctioning...it will not keep a connection when plugged into the smoker.  Has anyone had any luck in finding a replacement cord?


----------

